# Internet Virus Causing Problems For Sun Country Airlines



## mnmomof3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Internet Virus Causing Problems For Sun Country 
(WCCO) 
An Internet virus is causing problems for Sun Country Airlines Friday morning. 

Phones are ringing off the hook after many people received an e-mail that says they have been charged for an airline ticket.

The e-mail says that the recipient's credit card has been charged around $400 and includes an attachment that appears to be the ticket and receipt.

It is not a ticket and the recipient's card has not been charged, but if you open the attachment you could get the virus on your computer.


"We don't know where this virus came from," said Wendy Williams Blackshaw, a spokesperson for Sun Country. "And we don't know how many people got the virus infected e-mails." 

The airline continues to investigate how this happened.

Officials said the most important thing is that you do not open the attachment in this phishing scam.


----------



## mnmomof3 (Jul 16, 2008)

this is the link to the article above:

http://wcco.com/business/sun.country.internet.2.779942.html


----------

